# Need help quick!!!



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

I just fed my P's and were watching them eat, then I notice there is about 4-5 of these little "worms" trying to swim around my tank.....my powerhead and filters provide way too much current for them and they just go in an endless cycle, but they are wigglin' their little hearts out trying to get out of the current and swim away......

What are these little things? Are they baby P's (my one P has looked quite fat the past couple of weeks, still is kinda) or are they some type of parasite, or what?
*
MOVIE*: http://www.twinsenland.com/vids/worm.avi (right click "save target as")

-you can see me following one of them, all the REALLY small white things are just air bubbles from the air pump......if you cant see what im trying to show you please tell me

Man I hope these arnt internal parasties









Edit: And for the past couple of days, 2 P's have been on one side of my tank, with the other one on the other side, dont know if it matters, but they never did this before. And no, I did not notice them swimming around in circles if they did lay eggs and these are baby P's....


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

I would turn off the power head at least for the moment...Lets see the movie clip.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just get some goldfish and watch them eat those little dudes


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

http://www.twinsenland.com/vids/worm.avi

There, right click "save as"


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

anybody?


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

please help if you know what they are, i think they may be palaneria (sp?)


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

up


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

After first reading your post I thought planeria for sure. 
But after seeing the vid...I don't know what that is...but it's not like any planeria I've ever seen.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

hm, what is it then? Anybody help?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

daaaaaan said:


> hm, what is it then? Anybody help?
> [snapback]1124992[/snapback]​


Well, when I had little squiggly white worms in my 130 gallon tank that looked just like mosquito larvae, I threw some goldfish in the tank. That wiggling motion was irresistable to the goldfish. Of course though they were the only fish in the tank, so if you had piranha in the tank, my method wouldn't work.
~Taylor~


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I had the same looking thing in my tank one time. I leave my windows open quite often so I figured it was just some insect larvae and my juvi (at the time) Ps loved to eat them!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

mosquito larvae. cant picture it bein anything else


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> mosquito larvae. cant picture it bein anything else
> [snapback]1127535[/snapback]​


There is no way mosquito larvae could get into the tank. It would have to be stagnant water for the mother to lay the eggs in, I'd think....
~Taylor~


----------

